
How to automate all the things with Gulp - adnanrahic
https://medium.com/@adnanrahic/how-to-automate-all-the-things-with-gulp-b21a3fc96885
======
Doches
Gulp is, without a doubt, a 100% improvement over manually compiling your
higher-level code into JS/CSS (shudder) or over Grunt (the task runner du-jour
that preceded it). Anyone just starting out in front-end web development
today, though, would be _vastly_ better served by investing time in learning
npm scripts [0] rather than learning how to roll their own build pipelines in
Gulp. The actual tools that you're orchestrating with Gulp (lessc, webpack,
uglify, whatever) pretty much all ship with command-line executables. Why
build pipelines in Gulp (or Grunt, or Broccoli, or whatever) using plugins or
wrappers when you could just...script the executables directly?

That's pretty much what NPM scripts are. Don't learn gulp-webpack-whatever;
just...learn webpack.

[0][https://css-tricks.com/why-npm-scripts/](https://css-tricks.com/why-npm-
scripts/)

